# Owners Presentation at MOC



## bastroum (Jul 11, 2012)

Had my presentation today. It was the most misleading error filled presentation I have ever attended. I have attended many from Hilton, Starwood and Marriott. I have attended over a dozen presentations here in Hawaii and have never been lied to as many times as I was today. All they want to do is sell you 5000 points by saying anything. What I will do to get 15,000 Marriott Rewards points. BTW, the salesman had been working for Marriott for over 10 years. The "closer" they brought in to "give me a deal" has worked for Marriott 30 years.It was just unbelievable. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jul 11, 2012)

good evening...

please share the mis-truths with us!!!

thanks....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2012)

We sat through a sales presentation at Marriott's Harbour Lake that was just a bunch of lies, and when I challenged the guy, he stood by his lies.  I will never attend a Marriott presentation again, and we own two annual weeks now.  I love the product and dislike the lies.  I thought Marriott was above it all.  Apparently not.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 11, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We sat through a sales presentation at Marriott's Harbour Lake that was just a bunch of lies, and when I challenged the guy, he stood by his lies.  I will never attend a Marriott presentation again, and we own two annual weeks now.  I love the product and dislike the lies.  I thought Marriott was above it all.  Apparently not.



Any system will have it's poor employee's. Marriott is no different. We use to attend DRI presentations every time we stayed at our home resort of Polo Towers. In all that time we had only one bad experience. 

To date I can't say I've had a real bad experience with MVC but, there have been a couple of salesmen that we didn't care for and didn't know the product all that well. 

With HGVC we had good experiences until our last owners update. That was enough to put us off ever going back for another owners update, even though he might have been one of the very few pushy salesmen who really didn't understand what he was selling (or was just lying. I'm trying to give the benefit of the doubt). 

I do appreciate those who attend and share their experience on TUG. I'm with Puck in that I'm curious as to what lies were told during the update. 

Sometimes I wonder if a file will reflect a system "abuser" who is only looking to snag the gifts but never buys and they intentionally push to either close a deal or put such a bad taste in the mouth of the prospect that they don't want to return. Personally I believe that if they're not going to close a deal, they make their best attempt to make the experience so bad it's not worth coming back for the gifts. I'm immune to the rough treatment but my wife hates it so much we rarely go anymore. We only go on an update when there's something she's interested in. Unfortunately, that often costs me money.


----------



## Lansdowne (Jul 12, 2012)

We always go to the presentations to get up to speed with any changes in the system and to get a better handle on the process. Often we get some good tips from fellow owners. Although we are both attorneys in our fifties we do not totally understand the new process - me more so than my wife who is a contracts attorney. My experience in Hawaii was awful - the presentations were misleading and there was a hard sell. We really learned nothing. In our most recent trip to Ford's Colony we attended the owners breakfast and also did a presentation. We understood the new system better from the description at the owners breakfast and received some good tips during the individual sales presentation. The salesman was not a high pressure seller and strongly suggested that we need to buy only the minimal points so that we would be eligible to use all phases of the system. For the first time we were told that the incentives and the sale price would be good until we checked out rather than buy by the end of the day offer. The cost of points was to go up drastically later that week. We declined the offer since we were not interested in purchasing into a trust fund in Florida and we felt that even at the lower price the cost was too high. How they plan to sell points at a much higher cost in this economy is crazy! He suggested that Marriott was building or would build three new resorts - Wisconsin - a New York City conversion and somewhere else - can't remember now. 

What is getting to be more and more sad are the fellow owners (80+) that we are meeting that are widowed who have multiple properties that have no clue on how to use the properties and who are just not using their ownership. I would be interested in seeing the statistics on properties that owners have abandoned or are awaiting disposal in estates where beneficiaries are not interested in the properties.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 12, 2012)

I am really interested in hearing OP's comments on what he was told in his Maui sales presentation.  Also who the salesman and the "closer" were.  (Send me a PM with their names if you wish.)  My reason is that Maui has a reputation for being in a class above all others in the quality of their sales group, and my many experiences there have without exception been high class, professional, low pressure and honest. I know many of their sales people. They do not even usually use a "closer".  I am not saying OP did not receive the treatment described, but it just doesn't match my experiences and those of most others who have commented on the Maui sales group.


----------



## Docklander (Jul 12, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> I am really interested in hearing OP's comments on what he was told in his Maui sales presentation.  Also who the salesman and the "closer" were.  (Send me a PM with their names if you wish.)  My reason is that Maui has a reputation for being in a class above all others in the quality of their sales group, and my many experiences there have without exception been high class, professional, low pressure and honest. I know many of their sales people. They do not even usually use a "closer".  I am not saying OP did not receive the treatment described, but it just doesn't match my experiences and those of most others who have commented on the Maui sales group.



We've generally had good experiences at MOC too but in the last update we had the mood was less than pleasant after the salesperson finally got it into his head that we weren't going to buy (told him at the beginning and at least 3 more times). We also got a "closer" at the end of that update but he wasn't as "high pressure" as we've experienced at the MGC or in Aruba.


----------



## bastroum (Jul 12, 2012)

The "Presidential Sales Executive" started the presentation by telling us everybody is buying 5,000 point packages because only "Trust" points will be able to make reservations in Marriotts new resorts. I asked him where these new resorts were being built and he opened his sales book and showed me the current list of cities where Marriott has resorts. I told him I wasn't aware of any current construction projects and he just kept going. He was telling us they are going to start building in several cities.

We are Premier Plus members with over 30,000 points a year to convert and he told me straight out that I could not book The Ritz Carlton Destination Clubs with my "Exchanged" points. I needed to buy "Trust" points. 

His entire presentation was basically Trust Points are "better" than exchange points.

When he brought the "Closer" (Sales Team Leader) in I was offered a "deal that nobody has ever been offered". If I bought 5,000 points they would drop the price from 11.13 per point back to 9.10 and throw in 425,000 MRP's. Not one time in the presentation were Maintanence Fees mentioned. Not one time did they ask us what we wanted to do, They just pushed 5,000 point packages.

Before today my Owner's Updates were always very pleasant at MOC. I had stopped going to Owner's Updates at Starwood and Hilton because they were so misleading. I now can add Marriott to the list.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jul 12, 2012)

good morning....


I have been able to find availability at the St. Thomas Ritz and Vail Ritz with my "orphaned" DC points and have been successful!!!!

so much for the "well informed" sales rep....


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 12, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning....
> 
> 
> I have been able to find availability at the St. Thomas Ritz and Vail Ritz with my "orphaned" DC points and have been successful!!!!
> ...



Most of the time I find that timeshare salesmen either don't use the product they're selling or, they don't even own it at all. IMHO timeshare is a product that, if you don't actually use it, you really don't know how it works. If all you're information comes from a sales manager who's in the same boat of not owning/using the product, you're not going to give out very good advice and, you'll insist the bad information you've been given is acurate.

I like to think of timeshare sales floors as the blind leading the blind.


----------



## gblotter (Jul 12, 2012)

We were there at Maui Ocean Club in March and had a very pleasant sales presentation (as usual).  However, I did some advance homework to hand-pick our salesman to ensure that outcome.

I agree that the sales experience at Maui Ocean Club has enjoyed an elevated reputation.  This is primarily because the Maui Ocean Club property is so attractive and basically sells itself - therefore a "hard sell" is not really needed.  That worked well for them with the old model of selling weeks.

In trying to sell points, the sales staff has a much tougher job in front of them.  There is no home resort advantage with points, and Maui Ocean Club becomes glaringly expensive when you realize how many points you will need to buy if you want to stay there.  Therefore the sales folks shift the focus with vague references to unnamed future resorts.  I'm sure they get frustrated with trying to sell a less attractive product - thus the "hard sell" and the "closer" enter the picture.

Since the introduction of the points program, many of the veteran sales staff (including our our salesman) have left Maui Ocean Club, so it is not surprising to hear reports that the experience is changing.  I hope it doesn't turn into a Ko'Olina-type sales presentation (the worst I have encountered).


----------



## molemay (Jul 12, 2012)

My husband and I attended an Owner's meeting at MOC 3 weeks ago and I felt the same way.  The salesman tried to sell us only 1500 points so that we could get into any Marriott property that was trust based, but he didn't have answers to most of my questions and was visually upset when we told him we weren't going to purchase.  He also brought in a closer, but the closer was a little more friendly when we said no.  I don't think we will be doing the updates anymore either.


----------



## Docklander (Jul 12, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning....
> 
> 
> I have been able to find availability at the St. Thomas Ritz and Vail Ritz with my "orphaned" DC points and have been successful!!!!
> ...



Sorry for going OT - where can we check availability for the Ritz Carltons? Is it just a call to MVCI or can we see them online?


----------



## fluke (Jul 12, 2012)

Docklander said:


> Sorry for going OT - where can we check availability for the Ritz Carltons? Is it just a call to MVCI or can we see them online?



You can only check by calling - no ability to check online.

I also have only exchange (legacy) points and have booked at the St. Thomas Ritz Calton Club.


----------



## hotcoffee (Jul 12, 2012)

It is pointless making posts about "lies" at presentations without specifying what the lies were.  At each of the presentations I have been to since the inception of the DC program, the sales staff has conducted themselves like sales people.  That is what they are being paid to do.  I expect it.  I go partly for the MR points and partly to probe for more information about the program.  I know when they are telling the truth and when they are just blowing smoke or guessing because I know the program well enough to spot that.  But, I have always come away with new clues about the direction that Marriott is going because I know what questions to ask.  If you go expecting them to not try to sell you points, then you are living in a delusion.  That is like going into a new car showroom and not expecting a salesman to try to sell you a car.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 12, 2012)

hotcoffee said:


> It is pointless making posts about "lies" at presentations without specifying what the lies were.  At each of the presentations I have been to since the inception of the DC program, the sales staff has conducted themselves like sales people.  That is what they are being paid to do.  I expect it.  I go partly for the MR points and partly to probe for more information about the program.  I know when they are telling the truth and when they are just blowing smoke or guessing because I know the program well enough to spot that.  But, I have always come away with new clues about the direction that Marriott is going because I know what questions to ask.  If you go expecting them to not try to sell you points, then you are living in a delusion.  That is like going into a new car showroom and not expecting a salesman to try to sell you a car.



Excellent post.


----------



## bastroum (Jul 12, 2012)

I too expect the salesmen at Marriott to attempt to sell points. That's what their job is. My problem is with being told outright lies in order to make a sale. I have been supervising sales people for over 30 years and have always asked my people to be truthful. I believe in the benefits of timeshares and unlike many here, I believe there are legitimate reasons to buy from developers. A truly good salesperson will be able to sell their product if they take the time to ascertain their clients needs and desires. My experience yesterday, with one of the top salesmen at MOC, provided none of that.


----------



## Docklander (Jul 12, 2012)

hotcoffee said:


> It is pointless making posts about "lies" at presentations without specifying what the lies were.  At each of the presentations I have been to since the inception of the DC program, the sales staff has conducted themselves like sales people.  That is what they are being paid to do.  I expect it.  I go partly for the MR points and partly to probe for more information about the program.  I know when they are telling the truth and when they are just blowing smoke or guessing because I know the program well enough to spot that.  But, I have always come away with new clues about the direction that Marriott is going because I know what questions to ask.  If you go expecting them to not try to sell you points, then you are living in a delusion.  That is like going into a new car showroom and not expecting a salesman to try to sell you a car.



I believe the OP added (in a later post) points that he/she believed to be lies - and they do appear to be that.

I disagree with the rest of the post because it implies that the treatment OP received should be expected (and presumably tolerated?). There's a difference between trying to sell someone something and trying to sell someone something by using lies. I accept the first but refuse to accept the second.

If you're wondering why the word "timesharing" conjures up bad images in so many people's minds it's this. A lot of people equate timesharing with being lied to and dealing with ultra-high pressure sales techniques and if we, as more knowledgeable timesharers, allow sales people to get away with such activity because "we know the program well enough" to spot the lies and have the experience to deal with it we're not doing anyone any favors except the sales folk.

Added to all that, I think it's important for people to let us all know when standards slip at these presentations so we're forewarned and forearmed when we attend them ourselves. May people here have probably had nothing but good experiences at the MOC presentations so would be completely blindsided by what appears to be a developing trend of poor service at the newer MOC presentations. I for one would like to know about changes like this before I decide whether or not to do a presentation.

To be frank about this, we're here on this forum to help each other and fellow timesharers who find this fantastic repository of information (often too late). We're not here to make the sales people's lives easier - if anything we should be holding them more and more accountable. I've noticed a bit too many apologists for the sales folk recently and, sorry,  I can't agree with this.


----------



## hotcoffee (Jul 12, 2012)

bastroum said:


> I too expect the salesmen at Marriott to attempt to sell points. That's what their job is. My problem is with being told outright lies in order to make a sale. I have been supervising sales people for over 30 years and have always asked my people to be truthful. I believe in the benefits of timeshares and unlike many here, I believe there are legitimate reasons to buy from developers. A truly good salesperson will be able to sell their product if they take the time to ascertain their clients needs and desires. My experience yesterday, with one of the top salesmen at MOC, provided none of that.



The only presentation I have been to that was full of lies and threats was the one at my own resort in 2008.  At that time, we got into a somewhat hostile discussion about resales vs. developer sales.  The "closer" obviously hated resales and went into a extended lecture on all of the future actions Marriott planned to take to punish resale owners.  I just got up and walked out.

All of the presentations since then have been relatively friendly.  I take everything the sales people say with a grain of salt.  I probe both the sales person and closer to try to determine what they know that I might not know.  I could not care less about the presentation itself since I have no plans to buy anything.


----------



## hotcoffee (Jul 12, 2012)

Docklander said:


> I believe the OP added (in a later post) points that he/she believed to be lies - and they do appear to be that. . .



It is a useful thing to post about one's experiencs at the presentations; but if a presentation was unpleasant or inaccurate, then we need to specify what was unpleasant and inaccurate if the post is going to be useful to anyone.


----------



## slum808 (Jul 12, 2012)

hotcoffee said:


> The only presentation I have been to that was full of lies and threats was the one at my own resort in 2008.  At that time, we got into a somewhat hostile discussion about resales vs. developer sales.  The "closer" obviously hated resales and went into a *extended lecture on all of the future actions Marriott planned to take to punish resale owners*.  I just got up and walked out.



You would think that these people would understand that a viable resale market is absolutly necessary to their own success. The resorts would be insolvent without resale buyers. People will get out of their TS one way or another. Without resales that only leaves default. One common theme from seasoned Tuggers I keep hearing is "I won't even begin to think about buying Trust points, until there is a proven resale market."


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 12, 2012)

bastroum said:


> I too expect the salesmen at Marriott to attempt to sell points. That's what their job is. My problem is with being told outright lies in order to make a sale. I have been supervising sales people for over 30 years and have always asked my people to be truthful. I believe in the benefits of timeshares and unlike many here, I believe there are legitimate reasons to buy from developers. A truly good salesperson will be able to sell their product if they take the time to ascertain their clients needs and desires. My experience yesterday, with one of the top salesmen at MOC, provided none of that.


I repeat my request for the sales person's name.  I need that information to evaluate what you are saying.  It is strange that a top salesman for 10 years at MOC would suddenly turn to the dark side.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 12, 2012)

Docklander said:


> I've noticed a bit too many apologists for the sales folk recently and, sorry,  I can't agree with this.


I don't notice any such apologists, although I'm pretty sure you would call me one (despite criticisms I have posted about presentations at Ko Olina and Manor Club).  I don't think disagreeing with broad contentions that in effect say all Marriott sales people are liars makes one an apologist. Rather, what I often notice is a venomous attitude toward a whole class of Marriott employees by too many TUGGERs.  One sales person says something that is perceived to be wrong (and sometimes it is, but not always).  The majority reaction here then seems to be that all Marriott sales people are liars.  In fact, there was one fairly recent thread where it was shown that the sales person was not wrong, but the thread then went on to continue the attack the sales force anyway, almost as if the accusation had been confirmed.


----------



## tmcasey (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi -- I'm headed to MOC at the end of the month. What was the incentive they offered for attending the presentation? 

Thanks
Tami


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 12, 2012)

Last time we went in Maui this past Feb we did run into a new rep that was somewhat condensing, but in many previous tours its been nothing but professional and low pressure at the MOC.

The worst I ever experienced was at the Grande Vista in Orlando. That was surprisingly high pressure and unprofessional. This occurred in 2005.


----------



## hotcoffee (Jul 12, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> I don't notice any such apologists, although I'm pretty sure you would call me one (despite criticisms I have posted about presentations at Ko Olina and Manor Club).  I don't think disagreeing with broad contentions that in effect say all Marriott sales people are liars makes one an apologist. Rather, what I often notice is a venomous attitude toward a whole class of Marriott employees by too many TUGGERs.  One sales person says something that is perceived to be wrong (and sometimes it is, but not always).  The majority reaction here then seems to be that all Marriott sales people are liars.  In fact, there was one fairly recent thread where it was shown that the sales person was not wrong, but the thread then went on to continue the attack the sales force anyway, almost as if the accusation had been confirmed.



It is possible that different people will interpret things differently.  I, for example, might interpret a salesman's statement as an exaggeration rather than a outright lie.  But, then again, I am not hostile to the DC program.  I suppose that if I hated the program as much as many TUGGERs do, I might spew out some venom myself.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jul 12, 2012)

In the last 8 years we've only had good experiences with the MOC sales staff.  We've been to other locations were we knew more than the representative, but nothing negative other than some protracted "Are you sure?" parting pressure...  Don't know if we're the norm or an aberation.


----------



## GregT (Jul 13, 2012)

All,

My own experience at MOC last month was good -- I met with my usual representative (Lance Cowan) who I like very much and has always been honest with me.  He knows that I like the program itself but that I feel that certain of Marriott's decisions in structuring its system are inconsistent with the way a business should treat its best customers (Sue I had to work on that language).

Even so, he and I simply acknowledge our differences and discuss what's new about the system.  I brought some newbies with me on the last presentation because they were curious.   

What is interesting is that Marriott did have a Closer for them.  I'd never seen a Closer before and was very surprised (and not that thrilled, because of reputations that Closers have).  My friends said it was moderate, but not uncomfortable pressure.

So....different sales strategies appear in place, even at MOC....

Best,

Greg


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 13, 2012)

hotcoffee said:


> It is possible that different people will interpret things differently.  I, for example, might interpret a salesman's statement as an exaggeration rather than a outright lie.  But, then again, I am not hostile to the DC program.  I suppose that if I hated the program as much as many TUGGERs do, I might spew out some venom myself.



But the blanket hostility of many toward the MVCI sales people pre-dates the DC program.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jul 13, 2012)

Last September we had a great meeting with a "senior sales exec" at MOC.  He owned at Mountainside, and understood our reasons for not buying points, and just pointed out reasons the DC might benefit us. In parting, I said, if we ever do enroll in the DC or buy points, we'll call you.  

We never did change out minds on points, but when we decided to enroll last March, I did call MOC, but the number on his card just had a generic sales recording.  So I then emailed him at his Marriott email address. No response, ever.  So I think perhaps he is gone.  I could easily have enrolled online, but since I had told him we'd come back to him, I wanted to do that.  Even though we were told they only get $100 for an enrollment, another sales exec said at least it shows we got the benefits across to you.

Perhaps the high pressure sales tactics deemed "needed" to move the points at the inflated prices just does not appeal to the sales execs  who were honestly selling a quality product in a congenial way in the original Marriott MVCI.


----------



## Docklander (Jul 13, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> But the blanket hostility of many toward the MVCI sales people pre-dates the DC program.



While blanket hostility is clearly ridiculous its no more ridiculous than suggesting or applauding an attitude that says people should expect to be lied to because that's the nature of a sales presentation.

Yes, clearly there are some very good Marriott sales people out there but lets not forget that people's hostility towards sale reps as a whole hasn't come from nowhere. The timeshare industry has made a rod for it's own back by tolerating some truly poor practices so my sympathy is limited. If we could see that an actuall effort was being made to make all presentations as pleasant and useful as those given by the good sales people then there would be a heck of a lot more goodwill out there.


----------



## gblotter (Jul 13, 2012)

tmcasey said:


> Hi -- I'm headed to MOC at the end of the month. What was the incentive they offered for attending the presentation?


At MOC earlier this year, we were offered 10K MRP for attending a morning sales presentation and 15K MRP if we attended in the late afternoon.  Apparently the afternoon slots are harder for them to fill.

We attended an afternoon presentation (the last presentation of the day).  That turned out to be a good strategy.  When our salesman realized we would not be buying anything, he was happy to end the presentation early.

While at MOC we did enroll our legacy weeks in the DC to give our salesman the modest $100 commission, but he was not much interested in that.  He assigned his secretary to handle the enrollment paperwork so he could go home.


----------



## Lansdowne (Jul 13, 2012)

I find this exchange to be very instructive. We all have had very good to awful experiences dealing with Marriott sales personnel. for example, the Maui folks get great marks by many but I had my worst experience there. A few years ago, we were in the market to buy a complimentary property to our every other week In KoOlina. Our sales lady was great despite being new, she skipped all the intro part since she knew we owned several properties. Unfortunately I had a tee time and told her I had only 2 hours. Because of her supervisor the presentation extended and when I told him I had to go he told me that I had to make up my mind immediately or the deal was off the table. I asked him to hold off until I got back from playing golf - he refused and was not pleasant about it. We walked away - we purchased at Westin the next day. A few days later we bumped into the General Manager who had done the owners presentation and he was very apologetic and offered us the deal but unfortunately we had already purchased. We reported him to Marriott!
It is unfortunate that many folks feel that they are being lied to - I think many of the salespeople do not understand their product and the system since many do not actually own properties - in the old days they all owned since they got great deals. It is also clear that Marriott's new approach is to get you to buy a small amount of trust points with the hope that once you are in you will find that you need more trust point and will buy more. Tough sell to legacy owner and it is pricey in this economy. I do not believe the assertion that they will build more properties - I think they may acquire properties or convert hotels in major cities to the timeshare industry - only time and the economy will tell. 

This exchange of information by all the posters is very informative - thanks to all!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 13, 2012)

gblotter said:


> At MOC earlier this year, we were offered 10K MRP for attending a morning sales presentation and 15K MRP if we attended in the late afternoon.  Apparently the afternoon slots are harder for them to fill. ...



I've always had a different take on the higher bonuses for afternoon presentations.  The later in the day folks go, the higher the chances that they've had a drink or two to help loosen inhibitions.  The higher MRP slots are designed that way purposely.


----------



## hotcoffee (Jul 13, 2012)

gblotter said:


> At MOC earlier this year, we were offered 10K MRP for attending a morning sales presentation and 15K MRP if we attended in the late afternoon.  Apparently the afternoon slots are harder for them to fil..



We tend to sleep late.  So, we usually hit the afternoon presentations.  We have been getting the 15000 MR points.


----------



## molemay (Jul 13, 2012)

We opted for the 200 DC points instead of the MRP's at the presentation.  I'll add them to my DC enrollment 800 and have an even 100.  Although now that I have looked at the points needed for properties, I still don't think it will get me much.

Monika


----------



## jont (Jul 13, 2012)

molemay said:


> We opted for the 200 DC points instead of the MRP's at the presentation.  I'll add them to my DC enrollment 800 and have an even 100.  Although now that I have looked at the points needed for properties, I still don't think it will get me much.
> 
> Monika



Monika

Where were you offered 200 DC points for a presentation?


----------



## molemay (Jul 13, 2012)

We stayed in the Lahaina tower at MOC and you know how they always want you to come down to the lobby and get your welcome package.  That is where I saw it listed as one of the gifts.  They had called me a few weeks before we arrived and set up a day and time for us so when we went to get the welcome gift they verified the day and time and I saw that they offerred the DC points.  I am still waiting for them to show up in my account.  I thought since the salesperson was so upset that we didn't purchase points that we may not get the change from the MRP's to the DC points.


----------



## jont (Jul 13, 2012)

molemay said:


> We stayed in the Lahaina tower at MOC and you know how they always want you to come down to the lobby and get your welcome package.  That is where I saw it listed as one of the gifts.  They had called me a few weeks before we arrived and set up a day and time for us so when we went to get the welcome gift they verified the day and time and I saw that they offerred the DC points.  I am still waiting for them to show up in my account.  I thought since the salesperson was so upset that we didn't purchase points that we may not get the change from the MRP's to the DC points.



Thanks Monika
Have never been to Hawaii and I have not seen dc points offered as an incentive at the resorts I have stayed at.


----------



## gblotter (Jul 13, 2012)

jont said:


> Where were you offered 200 DC points for a presentation?


Here are the courtesy gifts offered to owners at Maui Ocean Club for attending a sales presentation.

- 200 Marriott Vacation Club Destinations PLUS POINTS (*new*)
-Golf at Kaanapali
-Ulalena Tickets
-Sunset Sail
-Massage
-Gift Certificates
-Marriott Rewards Points                              

You get 10K MRPs for attending in the morning, or 15K MRPs for attending in the afternoon.  Or you get 15K MRPs for attending at any of the available times on a Thursday (morning or afternoon).


----------



## hotcoffee (Jul 13, 2012)

molemay said:


> We opted for the 200 DC points instead of the MRP's at the presentation.  I'll add them to my DC enrollment 800 and have an even 100.  Although now that I have looked at the points needed for properties, I still don't think it will get me much.
> 
> Monika



I assume the 200 DC points were single-use bonus points.  If they were Trust points, I would jump big time for that.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jul 15, 2012)

We got out 200 points from our May presentation at MOC.  Off to Timberlodge today and see the Beach Boys tonight.  We will rarely trade in our weeks for points, but when we do, quicky trips to Tahoe and Newport will come in handy...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 15, 2012)

hotcoffee said:


> I assume the 200 DC points were single-use bonus points.  If they were Trust points, I would jump big time for that.



They would have to be single use PlusPoints. In order for them to be recurring owned trust points, they would have to be in 250 points BI increments.

It appears that MVCI is offering PlusPoints as an incentive to addend presentations. Good option for some in lieu of Marriott Reward Points.


----------



## curbysplace (Jul 17, 2012)

tmcasey said:


> Hi -- I'm headed to MOC at the end of the month. What was the incentive they offered for attending the presentation?
> 
> Thanks
> Tami


We were there the last week in May.  Depending on the day and time you got either 15,000 or 10,000 MR points.  They had other gift offers but none computed as favorably as the 15,000 points.


----------

